# what do u guys know about gaff/sierra/nevada bloodlines?



## JCsmoke (Dec 12, 2008)

does raider look like a bully? yes/no


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Gaff and Sierra are AmStaff lines. Nevada I believe is a UKC APBT line. I wouldn't say your dog looks like a bully, but it's hard to tell much from those pics.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

If they make you happy is what matters.
Yes they are ukc bloodlines which makes them "*ARGUABLY"*bully lines,i said *Arguably*.


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

cough !!NOT A DANG BULLY BLOODLINE!! cough I would say gaff lines would be a show line of pitbulls. There roots have good dogs in there. As far as nevada bloodlines those dogs are working all the way i would laugh in somebodies face if they told me they were amstaffs. Sierra gaff i believe is just an offshoot of the original gaff bloodlines. Colbys dogs are UKC registered now would those be consifered amstaffs or pitbulls...oh wait thats not even a question.lol Anyone can call your dog a bully ...You have a beautiful dog. My definition of a bully is a dog that is bred for looks not taking any regard to athletic ability or temperment. Usually has overdone features such as bowed legs, under or overbite, oversized heads or really short legs.


----------



## JCsmoke (Dec 12, 2008)

ty dan I agree with u he's not a bully he climbs trees after stuff like a spiderdog and he's so determined I love his lil butt I've been around staffs my whole life and love all pits 4 the most part I just love the animals personallity etc......


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

I don't think your dog is american bully I see more staff in him than anything - JMO As for the nevada bloodline from what I have seen that is an amstaff or UKC show line does it mean these dogs can't work absolutely not. The thing is many of these amstaff lines have been used in bully breedings like York Gaff Corderio ect... You will see so many american bully pedigree's with those bloodlines in them so to some that makes the dog american bully because of the lines being watered down by bully breeder's those lines may not be as pure as they once were it will just depend on the persons point of veiw. But I still say it's all in the way the dog was bred you have some american bullies who were bred to working standards maybe not as many but there are some. But IMO Gaff and Neveda were orginally amstaff lines or show lines all this means is these dogs were bred typically for show rather than working ability but that does not mean every dog bred with gaff and nevada are not capable of being working dogs it will depend alot on the breeding. The amstaff and the apbt are the same dog with different a purpose at one time in history they shared the same fate the box but things were taken in a different direction.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

SadieBlues said:


> - JMO As for the nevada bloodline from what I have seen that is an amstaff or UKC show line does it mean these dogs can't work absolutely not.But IMO Gaff and Neveda were orginally amstaff lines or show lines all this means is these dogs were bred typically for show rather than working ability but that does not mean every dog bred with gaff and nevada are not capable of being working dogs it will depend alot on the breeding.


I agree with this,cant be argued[WEll anything [can] be argued],amstaff or duel registered dogs nearly all of them as far as i can see,it isn't just your opinion,its mine and many others also.well said moderator!And amstaffs can work again as you've already stated,just select for it,breed for it and you'll get it,I'd love to see more working am staffs,I really dig the breed.If i had a duel registered pup or the chance of duel registering a pup id go "A.K.C ",then the argument would begin,would i really have a pure am staff,lol.Id really love to see a line of pure working 'ast",80 pound males,white dogs[majority]some red nosed dogs,throw the meaningless b.s out of the breed and just shoot for ability,forget about gameness,breed for extreme drive,health and function.
I'm sure someone would find something wrong with it,so be it,long live the working "AST",they exist!
*Opinions expressed herein are of my belief and not a attack on others,there dogs nor there kennels or preferred registries*
CALIFORNIA KEITH OUTIE 5000!! WORD UP!


----------



## JCsmoke (Dec 12, 2008)

I love it ca keith ty all 4 the help


----------

